
Who Are San Francisco’s Most Generous Citizens? - rafaelc
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/20/business/san-francisco-most-generous-citizens.html
======
gkoberger
While I feel the people in this article deserve praise, I don't think it's
fair to rate billionaires based on the amount of time they spend working in
soup kitchens. I wish these doodles praised these people on their own merit,
rather than turning it into an article promoting class warfare.

------
mindgam3
Nothing but respect for the people on the front lines of San Francisco’s
poverty and homelessness crisis. When I was down and out a few years ago,
nursing wounds and high five-figure debt from a failed VC-backed startup, I
took a meal at Glide. I guess you could say I’m a big fan of their UX. I look
forward to making a donation to properly express my gratitude after I make my
next million in filthy lucre from the startup game.

